

How Docker helped us keep our run-time environment up to date - BKCandace
http://blog.iron.io/2014/04/how-docker-helped-us-achieve-near.html

======
markbnj
Very interesting case study. We ran into the Fuse issue ourselves, but in our
case we were able to drop back to a headless JRE install. Other than that we
have run into very few major issues using Docker in our prototype production
architecture. We currently have images for quickly deploying elasticsearch,
our logstash logging infrastructure, and a number of custom components. The
main benefits for us so far have been the improved maintainability and ease of
deployment of declaratively configured images, and the strong sandboxing and
dependency control.

------
petemill
I wonder how or if docker relates to their provisioning of containers for .net
tasks.

